# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  حسافه...!! شنقت نفسها ...!!

## حبايب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ... 

البارح و انا صاعد لسطح بيت واحد من الشباب و امام غرفته 

رأيت منظر جدا بشع ... 




.
.







.




.

وبعد الاقتراب اكثر انصدمت من هول المنظر 
























.




.

أقترب صديقي نحو المنظر ...







.







واذا ...!!


.





هي 

.




(((((((((((((((((شانقه نفسها ... )))))))))))))))))))))



.



لماذا يا ترى ..

.



لماذا....؟





لماذا.....؟! 







.






.








.






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 








من مزعلها ؟!
ان شاء الله ألقى اجابه عندكم  


( رايكم في الصوره يهمني )

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههه
الله يرحمها ... ويصبر اهلها 

الصوره فله ابصراحه ...

يسلمــــــــوا 
موفق لكل خير

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

ههههه كآإن سألتهآ  :nuts:  !! 

<<  :toung: 

مره خفيفة دم الصوره  :bigsmile:  ..

ربي يعطيك مليوون عآإفيه ،

وتسلم الإيدين على الطرح ..

لآخلا ولاعدم ،

تحيآتي

----------


## همس الصمت

ههههههههههههه
من العنوان حطيت في بالي حشرة او هيك شي
بس ماتوقعت موزة
بس الصراحه التصوير مرة حلوووو
الله يسلم الديات يارب
ودوم ننتظر جميل تصويرك ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ياااااااااا عليييي 
حساافه شنقت نفسهاااا !! الله يرحمها هع 
بصراحه اني بعد اول ما شفت الموضوع قلت هذي عن حشره لو شي ههههه
ما اتوقعت موزه ..~
الله يعطييك العافيه ع اللقطه الحلوووه
وع الخلعه اللي اختلعناهااا ههههههه  :bigsmile: 
موفق لكل خير وصلااح
دمت بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تصوير واضح ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هههههههههههههههه
عجبتني الصور كتيييييييييير
اني بعد توقعت حشرة تفأجات انها موووزة
ع كلا يعطيك العافيه ع الصورة
دمت بخير
تحياااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله مو اني 
 هااهاها
حلوه اللقطة 
وتصوير حلو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هههههه

حلوه مره اللقطه

والتصوير واضح

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههه
بصرحه ماتوقعت كذا 
حرااام عليها ..
يلاا بعد وش نسوي 
اللهـ يصبر أهلها 
التصوير لموقع الحادث %
ماشاء الله ... روووعه 
يعطيك الله الف عافيه 
موفق

----------


## نبراس،،،

لقطه 100% 
مسكيينه المووزه 
تحياتي لك اخي العزييز 
دمت بخيير

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

هههههههههه
حلوه 
والتصوير احلا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*توقعتها صرصور ..وعععععع*

*تسلم على اللقطه الحلوه*
*دمت متميز*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

توقعتها قطوة
الصورة حلوة
بس ليش ان شاء الله تشنق نفسها
وش صاير عسى ماشر

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

_ههههههههههههه حلوه_

----------

